
Are college towns pits of income inequality? - bootload
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/inequality-in-college-towns/
======
bootload
source:
[https://twitter.com/FiveThirtyEight/status/80338926299332198...](https://twitter.com/FiveThirtyEight/status/803389262993321984)

